
Exchange (Office 365) has a major compliance issue with SMTP submission - montenegrino
Mails sent using SMTP submission in Office 365 are not logged anywhere: retention, in-place hold, or litigation hold. There is no way to know anything about these emails, you can only trace them in Exchange (within 90 days window) - you only know they were sent. But content compliance? Nope.<p>Also, there is no way to stop SMTP submission (in cases you do not need it).<p>Spent two months with Office 365 support, but they are not helpful at all.<p>1) Does anyone knows how to hold&#x2F;retent SMTP submitted messages?<p>2) In cases customer has no need for SMTP submission, does anyone knows how to block SMTP submission?
======
montenegrino
To clarify further: your employee, as an example, can log into his private
Gmail account using corporate credentials, and can send business emails "on
behalf of" his corporation, without administrator / HR / CEO knowing
anything... And that can wreck havoc in your life. Gmail would use Office SMTP
servers, so mails are legit (because SMTP sumbission is legit for itself)...

